# Custom Car Audio Sales manager (Marietta/ East Cobb) ATLANTA, GA



## jtcustominstall (Sep 19, 2013)

Custom Car Audio Sales manager (Marietta/ East Cobb)
Be a part of a well-established company selling and installing custom car stereos and electronics. We are a Custom Car Audio and Home Theater store located in the Marietta/ East Cobb area. We are looking for a self-motivated and knowledgeable car audio/video sales manager to add to our team of professionals at our store. Work with other knowledgeable professionals to install, repair and service 12volt electronics, alarms, remote start, radar/laser defense systems, mobile video and audio systems. Applicants should have relevant industry experience working with current car audio and video equipment as well as working knowledge of vehicles and installation techniques. Home Theater sales experience is not required but is a plus.

Job Description: 
Opening and closing store including daily paperwork, answering sales calls and walk in customers, responding to email and online questions from customers via website, other basic computer skills required such as Microsoft Word, QuickBooks pro, Facebook, and Constant contact, helps to maintain cleanliness of front customer area, Receives and assists ordering inventory, oversees/coordinates with installers and vehicle check-in/check-out paperwork, outgoing personality and great customer service is a must!! Position reports directly to the business owner. 

Our business hours are Monday through Friday 9:30am - 6pm and Sat 9:30am - 5pm. All applicants must have adequate transportation to and from work and be available during all business hours.

Qualifications:

Applicants must be able to provide a resume and references to show past 12volt sales and installation experience. Must be knowledgeable on selling/ integrating: speakers and components, amplifiers, head units and navigation, mobile video, satellite radio, keyless/alarms, Bluetooth hands free systems, iPod/iPhone and Android mobile integration, and radar/laser defense systems. Applicant must have good hands-on skills and vehicle knowledge. Be able to answer questions to prove industry knowledge and skill level. MECP Certification is also a plus.

Requirements:

You must have a neat appearance and Professional attitude.
General industry knowledge and experience
Attention to detail
Good interpersonal skills
Ability to maintain customer relations
Reliable Transportation to and from work.
Must be able to work independently or in a group
Management experience is a plus

We Offer :

Full Time Position
On the Job Training provided
Salary Position + Sales Commission
Bonus Structure for Sales Goals Met
Pay based on experience and knowledge


Please e-mail resume and any personal references. Be sure to include a phone number. We will call you for an interview if qualified.
Please Send Resume to: [email protected]


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Maaaaaaaan, I'd totally do this


----------

